# Norris Lake



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

Everybody says nobody fishes there for anything but Bass. Welp I think they are missing out. Caught 48 Redears like this in a few hours


----------



## BMustang (Jul 27, 2004)

They certainly fish there for stripers.

Actually, this is a great time of the year to fish for the 8 to 10 pound stripers, which are in shallow and can be caught fishing 5 inch Kalin Grubs or 1/2 oz spinnerbaits freelining.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Good Job on the crackers.. Norris is a great lake and very overlooked for pan-fish. Crappie should be going pretty well there now but you never hear of it happening.


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

Bluebuster6912 said:


> View attachment 261306
> Everybody says nobody fishes there for anything but Bass. Welp I think they are missing out. Caught 48 Redears like this in a few hours


holy crap! good job. you get a length or weight on that one in your right hand? or any more pics. those are some awesome fish!


----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Bluebuster6912 (Jul 30, 2007)

They where the second day fish. The first day was probably closer to 13”. We Bass fished most of the time and only got 3 bass outta 3 boats.


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

Those are honkers


----------



## RMK (Feb 21, 2017)

wow!


----------

